# sshd not working

## iplayfast

I just re-installed openssh and updated the config file to the default. 

Using a wireless laptop for connection.

ssh myself@localhost 

works

ssh myself@192.168.1.130 

works

ssh otherself@192.168.1.130 

works

```

ssh from windows computer running cygwin 

times out, 
```

ssh at windows computer works to other isp, just not my laptop.

Any ideas why?

----------

## greanie

Can you ping the server from the client?

----------

## iplayfast

Yes, I can ping.

I'm starting to suspect firewall, as the firewall on my in house system is legs wide open, whereas the firewall on the laptop is shut tight.

----------

## greanie

Starting with the basics but is sshd running?

#ps -ef | grep sshd

If you are using iptables, it is easy to stop and see if that makes a difference.  

#/etc/init.d/iptables stop

Otherwise, if you can't stop the firewall, you can see if the port is open by using nmap from another machine:

# nmap -sT IP.2.SSH.SERVER

and you should get something like this

            PORT   STATE SERVICE

            22/tcp open  ssh

if it is open.

Or from the ssh server, you can do 

#lsof -i -P

I believe and it will tell you what services are listening to what ports.

----------

## iplayfast

Yes sshd is running

/etc/init.d/iptables stop

made no change

I didn't understand the syntax you gave for the nmap, but

```
nmap -sT 192.168.1.130 

Starting Nmap 6.25 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2013-04-26 15:53 EDT

Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn

Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.05 seconds
```

lsof -i -P has results from sshd listening at port 22

----------

## greanie

Ok, so sshd is running and listening to port 22.  However, nmap can't get to that ip address but in a previous post, ping worked.  

- Did you run the alternate command suggested by nmap? nmap -Pn 192.168.1.130 

- I know in a previous post you also said you sshd locally using your IP address but are you sure of that IP address? Post output of ifconfig?

- Was iptables running and you stopped it or did issuing the stop command to the Gentoo iptables script have no effect?

Given that nmap (you issued it from another computer attached to the network, right?) couldn't get to 192.168.1.130 and that ssh seems to be ready and listening to port 22, I would also suspect a firewall.  Are you running any other firewall application other than iptables?  ps -ef will list all running applications.

Running out of ideas...

----------

